# Formula 1 on NBCSports......



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

My Guide just started filling up for the 1st GP of the year (March 16 Australia) and good news so far. It looks as though NBCSports is devoting a lot of hours to F1. They will show both the 1st and *2nd* practice sessions live as well as Qually and the race live. They will have a 1/2 hour pre-race show as well as something called "F1 Extra" following the live telecast of the race. It also looks like 2nd practice and Qually will be repeated just before the race. Pretty exciting to see this much coverage of F1.


----------



## larryharry59 (Feb 6, 2012)

Will F1 be on telemundo or who has the rights to the spanish version?


----------



## OneOfOne (Sep 19, 2006)

it will be more exciting if they actually attend the events. its bad enough that 2/3 of the crew from speed will be part of it but if they just sit in the studio and fake broadcast its going to suck. it would be nice to not have to watch bbc and sky sports coverage to enjoy f1 but they are the best. sky broadcast all 4 days of the last test in barcelona and they have a dedicated show every friday. not bad for their first year covering. eons ahead of the crappy speed foists on you. good thing they are gone. and as an aside, the speed channel goes away for good on 8/17 to become the fox sports 1 network.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

OneOfOne said:


> it will be more exciting if they actually attend the events. its bad enough that 2/3 of the crew from speed will be part of it but if they just sit in the studio and fake broadcast its going to suck. it would be nice to not have to watch bbc and sky sports coverage to enjoy f1 but they are the best. sky broadcast all 4 days of the last test in barcelona and they have a dedicated show every friday. not bad for their first year covering. eons ahead of the crappy speed foists on you. good thing they are gone. and as an aside, the speed channel goes away for good on 8/17 to become the fox sports 1 network.


Gee, buzzkill anyone? I'll enjoy it ,none the less....


----------



## Bradman (Aug 8, 2011)

The US broadcast uses the F1 provided feed...I don't think it makes a lot of difference if those guys are there or not.

I'm thankful the sport is on Live at all in the US. It is less than a niche interest here.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Bradman said:


> The US broadcast uses the F1 provided feed...I don't think it makes a lot of difference if those guys are there or not.
> 
> I'm thankful the sport is on Live at all in the US. It is less than a niche interest here.


Agreed. I hope with the race in Austin plus with New Jersey coming next year (hopefully) that F1 will start gaining some ground here. Beats the crap out of watching cars go in a circle for 3 hours. That's for sure.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

When i went to setup my recordings, I noticed that the pre race show doesn't come up as a series so it wouldn't do a series link.


----------



## OneOfOne (Sep 19, 2006)

mrro82 said:


> Agreed. I hope with the race in Austin plus with New Jersey coming next year (hopefully) that F1 will start gaining some ground here. Beats the crap out of watching cars go in a circle for 3 hours. That's for sure.


thats because youve never seen it done with the crew on site. if you had access to the bbc or skysports version you would definetly change your tune.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is an FYI link about TV coverage: http://www.racer.com/nbc-announces-...AS2&spJobID=68342796&spReportId=NjgzNDI3OTYS1


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

While surfing I also found this: http://motorsportstalk.nbcsports.com/2013/03/11/full-schedule-for-formula-1-on-nbc-sports/related/

Similar to the other link except for:"...MIMOSAS FROM MONACO: Sunday, May 26 can arguably be called 'the biggest day in racing' as it features three of sport's most famous races from three different circuits - the Monaco Grand Prix (Formula One), the Indy 500 (IndyCar) and the Coca-Cola 600 (NASCAR).

This year, the day will begin with live coverage of the famed Monaco Grand Prix on broadcast television when NBC airs the race at 7:30 a.m. ET. *The entire NBC Sports F1 studio team will join Buxton on site to capture the unique glitz-and-glamor atmosphere of the Monaco Grand Prix.*

NBC GRAND PRIXES: NBC will provide F1 with unprecedented exposure this year as it airs four races in 2013. In addition to Monaco, races scheduled to air on NBC are the Canadian Grand Prix (Montreal) on Sunday, June 9, the United States Grand Prix (Austin, Texas) on Sunday, November 17, and the final race of the season, the Brazilian Grand Prix on Sunday, Nov 24. *The NBC Sports F1 studio team will also be on site for live coverage of the Montreal and Austin races."*


----------



## larryharry59 (Feb 6, 2012)

OneOfOne said:


> thats because youve never seen it done with the crew on site. if you had access to the bbc or skysports version you would definetly change your tune.


I think he was talking about NASCAR with the comment about cars going in circles for hours and hours.


----------



## larryharry59 (Feb 6, 2012)

bnwrx said:


> While surfing I also found this: http://motorsportstalk.nbcsports.com/2013/03/11/full-schedule-for-formula-1-on-nbc-sports/related/
> 
> Similar to the other link except for:"...MIMOSAS FROM MONACO: Sunday, May 26 can arguably be called 'the biggest day in racing' as it features three of sport's most famous races from three different circuits - the Monaco Grand Prix (Formula One), the Indy 500 (IndyCar) and the Coca-Cola 600 (NASCAR).
> 
> ...


 crap. i was hoping that F1 would be on Telemundo too. Now I gotta switch back to Xtra from Mas Ultra now to watch F1. I was kind of hoping that NBC sports network would be put on Mas Ultra because of NBC gaining EPL rights.


----------



## larryharry59 (Feb 6, 2012)

Kind of hate the fact that the Austin race is 1 pm eastern time. The Euros always get catered to be it F1 or even the World Cup in Brazil which should have the final game be played at 8pm NYC time but everything has to suit the Euros.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

larryharry59 said:


> I think he was talking about NASCAR with the comment about cars going in circles for hours and hours.


Thank you. That's what I was referring to.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

bnwrx said:


> While surfing I also found this: http://motorsportstalk.nbcsports.com/2013/03/11/full-schedule-for-formula-1-on-nbc-sports/related/
> 
> Similar to the other link except for:"...MIMOSAS FROM MONACO: Sunday, May 26 can arguably be called 'the biggest day in racing' as it features three of sport's most famous races from three different circuits - the Monaco Grand Prix (Formula One), the Indy 500 (IndyCar) and the Coca-Cola 600 (NASCAR).
> 
> ...


If that holds true, NBC is already ahead of Fox IMHO. The F1 team was always in studio In Charlotte (if I remember their studio site correctly) for Speed. On site broadcasting makes for a better race.


----------



## Neely8 (Mar 14, 2013)

NBC Sports Network has done a tremendous job with their hockey coverage, and I expect they'll raise the bar with their F1 coverage, too.

Less than 24 hours until we see cars on the track!


----------

